# Best dovetail Jig?



## oakdust (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey guys & Gals whats the best dovetail jig that will cut pins and tails at the same time. I need it for a kitchen job but would like to go 18" or longer. If I am going to buy I figure I may as wel go all out and get one for blanket chests too.


----------



## robdew (Mar 25, 2008)

Learn from my mistake and save your money for a Leigh.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

I love my Leigh Super Jig.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Stay away from the Rockler jig too. I am sure they meant well, adjustments are a pain in @ss


----------



## oakdust (Dec 15, 2007)

Looked at the router boss awsome tool but looks like it has a high learning curve. Leigh looks the best so far.
Thinking the 18" with the accesory kit


----------



## louie (Mar 25, 2009)

I personally use the katie jig, it is very easy to use the manual is a bit undesirable, but it is ready to go out of the box. You can cut pins on 1 side and tails on the other at the same time. but with 1 router you have to change the bits. You can use it with a hand router or table unit. I am blind and I found it very easy.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Leigh D4R But it doesn't do pins and tails at the same time.

Guess you have to pick your poison - - I am not aware of any jigs that have adjustable spacing that would cut pins and tails at the same time. That is only on the fixed spacing version.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I'm kinda surprised that there are so little Akeda users/fans out there, personally, If I was in the market for a dovetail jig - I'd definitely go with the Akeda based on my research. but with all honesty - I have no experience with any of them, so take this with a grain of salt.

I do dovetails with the bandsaw - but that can only take you so far when you consider blanket chests…


----------



## jeh412 (Feb 27, 2009)

I bought a Keller Dovetail Jig and have been very pleased with it. Very easy to use, very quick and unlimited length capacity. It doesn't do pins and tails at the same time, though.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I am very impressed with the AKEDA DC16 and am planning on buying one when I start doing dovetailing. Go to www.finewoodworking.com. They have a great tool review on dovetaling jigs (Tool Test/ Dovetail Jigs). Now that I typed this, I do not know if you can read it if you do not have an internet subscription. Left it in for those that do. Go to woodworking.about.com for a tool review you can read. If you go to the AKEDA sight they have internet reviews you can look at as well. Good luck on picking a dovetailing jig.

God Bless
tom


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

I picked up the new Porter-Cable 24" Omnijig when it came out, pricey but worth it in my opinion. All the preset stops that it has including setting the router bit depth speeds up the process immensely and makes it very repeatable. I had the Leigh 24" D4R before that and that was an excellent jig also, but Porter-Cable took some of the best designs from the Leigh and added improvements. But as mentioned, being a movable finger design it doesn't cut both the pins and the tails at the same time.


----------



## boyneskibum (Nov 24, 2008)

I have to echo DaveR about the router boss, the learning curve is *VERY* short. Some great reviews about the RB can be found on here http://www.aldel.co.uk/Contents.htm . If you have a fast internet connection, check out the woodrat video here http://www.woodrat.com/dvd.html . The RB is essentially a second generation woodrat, but I can only recommend the RB (because that's the only one I own!).


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

I bought a LEIGH for a similar job and when I did the 30 drawers, I sold it for almost the same money I paid…...I doubt other brands retain the value that way


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Incra LS Positioner, best dovetail and box joint and router everything you could imagine!!!!


----------



## TomHintz (Feb 4, 2009)

I am a long time user of the Leigh D4 and would have thought it unlikely that anytning could beat it for making dovetails. But it has been beaten, by the Leigh D4R version. This is a real step up without messing up the good stuff, something lots of companies have to learn how to do…
I just posted a review of the Leigh D4R at the link below (photos and video) that includes their dust system which is also a breakthrough. I cut joints for nealry three days and had less than a dustpan full of wood on the floor!

Leigh D4R Review


----------



## jjraybur (Apr 1, 2009)

D4R, love it!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

www.newwoodworker.com Just did a tool review on the D4R dovetail machine. Very impressive machine. I would go with the AKEDA BC24 or the D4R. Both are pricey, but alot has to do with how much you want to spend.

God Bless
tom


----------



## JimmyC (Jan 31, 2009)

I have an older (about 20 years old) 24" Leigh jig, and I highly recommend there product for doing multiple drawers, but lately I have been doing dovetails by hand and will continue this for only a few drawers at a time.

Good Luck.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I use the Leigh 24 inch D4. It does a good job but it doesnt do tails and pins together. I have to keep the manual handy since between uses I sometimes have trouble figuring out the setup. I have ordered parts and bits from Leigh directly and have called them with questions etc…they have great customer service.


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

I also have the D4R and am very happy with it, but it doesn't do the pins and tails at the same time. I prefer to batch cut all of my pieces anyway. I read where the new Leigh Superjigs can do this, but I have no experience with them.


----------



## Diamondback (Oct 21, 2009)

I took a look at the Router Boss and was suitably impressed with the looks and concept. But then I looked at the price and was struck dumb. I would love to buy one but the price is far more than ANY single tool in my shop. Wow.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

This thread just goes to shows that the best dovetail jig is the one you get use to using . I have 3 different models and use each of them.


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

I recommend the Akeda for two reasons:

-Customizations are easily REPEATABLE. I don't do production work, but I can imagine getting pretty frustrated trying to replicate a setup on the Leigh. On the Akeda, it's EASY to repeat a setup that you made even 10 years before.

-It's idiot proof (based on my statistical sample size of one idiot .


----------



## romanf (Jun 26, 2009)

I agree that the Akeda is the way to go. I have the Leigh D4R, PC Omnijig and two Akedas. Use the Akeda all the time. I have one set up for pins and the other for tails and they fit together perfectly. I like simple and this jig is simple, but still can do through dovetails, half blind, sliding dovetails, and finger joints without buying additional templates.


----------



## Diamondback (Oct 21, 2009)

I took a long look at the Akeda a year or so ago and was very impressed with the videos showing off how it worked, etc. Seems like a very nice system. I had heard at the time though that they were having problems maintaining the business and would go "under" soon. Is that incorrect?

No doubt about it I really like the concept of the Router Boss, the footprint, ease of use, flexibility, etc. And I do understand the cost versus multiple capabilities argument. I would agree. Now I just need to save up the bucks and do enough dovetailing work, etc. to justify it. (Then again, the Akeda calls to me….)


----------



## romanf (Jun 26, 2009)

Akeda is alive and well. There was an issue with Woodcraft that may have created this feeling, but their sales seem to be strong and the guys I have been talking to are looking forward to moving forward with new ideas and programs. The fact that Whiteside is continuing to make router bits for the Akeda is a testament that they feel that Akeda has a long future ahead of it.


----------



## kayakdude (Oct 19, 2010)

i think the leigh jigs is the best out there . i have an older modle leigh d4 make any kind of cuts and in any widths and any size woods it made of steal and it real strong and even got the upgrade kit . it worth the money and i have some of the other templet they offer also .and ones had the jig fall and hit hard on the driveway and nothing was broken . botton line spend the money and buy a leigh jig and they have smaller sizes also . you can find jigs on e bays ,,,, best bet contact leigh and they will send you a free dvd to check out at know cost to you . http://www.leighjigs.com 
thank you. kayakdude


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

The only jig I have ever used is my Leigh D4R .. I really like it. I can't comment on the others.

I have watched videos of the new D4 Pro, and it looks handy, as you can cut half blind pins and tails at the same time with one setup.

Gator


----------



## kayakdude (Oct 19, 2010)

has anyomy checked out the leigh mortise and tenon jig mtf pro jig


----------



## ScottVerson (Jan 22, 2018)

I love my Porter-Cable 4216, it helps me a lot.


----------

